# Celestial and Star-themed town names?



## kaitastrophe (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello!
So I've settled on names for my mayor and other human residents (Alpha, Omega, Beta, and Gamma.) and you can see, they're based heavily on celestial and star-themed... things.
But I need a town name!
I've been thinking about Milky Way or Eustella, but I'm open to any suggestions!
Just make sure they fit with the theme please and thank you!


----------



## Serif (Jul 22, 2015)

Polaris~ 

Polaris is the North star, which travelers often use for guidance. It's the star that shines brightest in the sky.
I think it'd be a very pretty name for your village. It'll be the village that stands out, that all of your inhabitants will find their way to.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 22, 2015)

Serif said:


> Polaris~
> 
> Polaris is the North star, which travelers often use for guidance. It's the star that shines brightest in the sky.
> I think it'd be a very pretty name for your village. It'll be the village that stands out, that all of your inhabitants will find their way to.



I like the way you worded it 
It does sound very magical and endless~


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2015)

Celestia, Situla, Capella, Avior, Cometia, Mirzam, Andromeda, etc.


----------



## HeyPatience (Jul 22, 2015)

I looked up names of constellations and stars and these were some of my favorites 
Orion
Cepheus
Borealis
Aurora
Nova
Estrella (Means star in Spanish)


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 22, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> Celestia, Situla, Capella, Avior, Cometia, Mirzam, Andromeda, etc.



Oh my, what beautiful suggestions 
Capella and Avior are my favorites from this list, along with Polaris that Serif suggested


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 22, 2015)

Some wonderful suggestions!
"Sirius" came to mind for me--the dog star--but I like Polaris more. <3


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 22, 2015)

Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> Some wonderful suggestions!
> "Sirius" came to mind for me--the dog star--but I like Polaris more. <3



Yep! 
These people have been granted with a gift I dont have.
Creativity.


----------



## Alice (Jul 22, 2015)

My mayor is named Comet and my town is named Metis after one of jupiters moons.


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 22, 2015)

my town is called nova, because i'm doing the same as you. my mayor's name doesn't really match the theme though. good luck finding a name C:


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 22, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> my town is called nova, because i'm doing the same as you. my mayor's name doesn't really match the theme though. good luck finding a name C:



Thank you!


----------



## Momo15 (Jul 22, 2015)

Orion
Cosmos
Aurora
Galatica

The few I could come up with.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 22, 2015)

how about CanisMajoris? (too long?)


----------



## Serif (Jul 22, 2015)

8 character limit zzz
What I wouldn't give for at LEAST 10 :c

Also @OP i'm glad you liked the name~ :3 Have you decided yet? You got a lot of nice choices~


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 22, 2015)

Serif said:


> 8 character limit zzz
> What I wouldn't give for at LEAST 10 :c
> 
> Also @OP i'm glad you liked the name~ :3 Have you decided yet? You got a lot of nice choices~



Yeah, I do!
Hmmm... I might have to make a poll for this.
Polaris, Capella, and Avior are really nice 
Situla and Cometia are close behind though!


----------



## Serif (Jul 22, 2015)

All of those would be very pretty~ :3


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 22, 2015)

Serif said:


> All of those would be very pretty~ :3



Yes, but sadly I only have one cardtridge and cant afford another ;-;


----------



## The Blood Countess (Jul 22, 2015)

Polaris has my vote. I love the way Serif explained it. And it just sounds pretty.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 22, 2015)

Dracula's Lover said:


> Polaris has my vote. I love the way Serif explained it. And it just sounds pretty.



True! 
Please vote here!


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 22, 2015)

Polaris, Stellar, Pluto, Nova, Nebula, Cosmos, Solar Wind, Galaxy, Pleiades


----------



## queertactics (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh my god, okay, while we're on the topic of space themed towns, you have GOT to check out this AMAZING town this kid I know runs, he has a blog for it, it is the coolest thing I've ever seen

*Fishburg
D.A.: 4600-4718-6634
http://terraformacnl.tumblr.com/*

Basically like, his mayor is an astronaut who has founded this new colony "Fishburg" on an alien planet (the town), and all the residents are trying to make their lives there because, space, and like, his entire town looks like an alien planet because of his paths and QR codes and like, he didn't hack any of it but it looks so cool 

I nerd out about this town because it's what I dreamed my town of Nowhere would be, he runs this blog _entirely in character_ and has this _massive _storyline about the progress of terraforming Fishburg (which, terraforming is where you take an inhospitable planet and make it liveable, like what we'll someday do with Mars, that kind of thing) 

I don't want to steal your thunder here I just wanted to share because I think it's the COOLEST THING and I think you'd enjoy visiting it because it's totally neat, especially if you like space! !  ! ! !!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 22, 2015)

queertactics said:


> Oh my god, okay, while we're on the topic of space themed towns, you have GOT to check out this AMAZING town this kid I know runs, he has a blog for it, it is the coolest thing I've ever seen
> 
> *Fishburg
> D.A.: 4600-4718-6634
> ...



Oh my goodness, thank you so much!
This is LITERALLY the most creative and most awesome thing EVER *^*
I am definetely into astrology/space, and anything celestial or to do with the heavens.
Thank you so much! ! !


----------



## queertactics (Jul 22, 2015)

I voted for Polaris, I think Cometia sounds cool too 

for an original sugestion, I'll put up Io? (that's i-o, not an L) Io is the most volcanically active body in our solar system, and is a moon of Jupiter. The moons of Jupiter are all really cool though, Enceladus, Titan, and Gandymeade all probably have oceans under their crust so there's a possibility of habitation there and that's. Freaking phenomenal. 

My favorite space word in the galaxy however, is Philae.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 22, 2015)

queertactics said:


> I voted for Polaris, I think Cometia sounds cool too
> 
> for an original sugestion, I'll put up Io? (that's i-o, not an L) Io is the most volcanically active body in our solar system, and is a moon of Jupiter. The moons of Jupiter are all really cool though, Enceladus, Titan, and Gandymeade all probably have oceans under their crust so there's a possibility of habitation there and that's. Freaking phenomenal.
> 
> My favorite space word in the galaxy however, is Philae.



I like how Philae sounds ^^
Nice to meet you, fellow space nerd!


----------



## Serif (Jul 22, 2015)

queertactics said:


> Oh my god, okay, while we're on the topic of space themed towns, you have GOT to check out this AMAZING town this kid I know runs, he has a blog for it, it is the coolest thing I've ever seen
> 
> *Fishburg
> D.A.: 4600-4718-6634
> ...



Holy **** you didn't oversell. That's amazing


----------



## Aloha (Jul 23, 2015)

>Terra
>Luna
>Altair
>Nova


----------



## Alice (Jul 23, 2015)

pandycake said:


> I like the way you worded it
> It does sound very magical and endless~



Actually a misconception. Polaris is the 46th or 48th brightest. Its more notable because of its use as a guide north. This is because Polaris is practically pointed at the axis of the earth, it also doesn't rise or set, like the other stars that circle around us. It's actually a multi-star. Comprised of a supergiant and 2 smaller stars. The brightest star/system in the night sky is Sirius. Its actually one of the closest system to ours, and it's constantly moving closer.

Sorry... I just really love astronomy.  ;w; 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you so much!
> This is LITERALLY the most creative and most awesome thing EVER *^*
> I am definetely into astrology/space, and anything celestial or to do with the heavens.
> Thank you so much! ! !



Astrology is horoscopes and the pseudoscientific divination of the stars that consist of select systems. Did you mean astronomy?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 23, 2015)

Stella (It means star in Latin)
Sidus (constellation in Latin)
LunaSol (MoonSun in spanish)


Also looking up star names in the wikipedia could spark some interest c:


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jul 23, 2015)

Meteorite? (dunno whether that's too long haha! I took astronomy for my gcse's and I am currently clueless of what there is! Haha)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like polaris, and how about umbra? It's the middle bit of a sunspot, found in... you've guessed it.. the sun!


----------



## RainCrossing (Jul 23, 2015)

Mayor Celestia of:
-Alphelia
-Vortex
-Solaris
-Krypton


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 23, 2015)

Alice said:


> Actually a misconception. Polaris is the 46th or 48th brightest. Its more notable because of its use as a guide north. This is because Polaris is practically pointed at the axis of the earth, it also doesn't rise or set, like the other stars that circle around us. It's actually a multi-star. Comprised of a supergiant and 2 smaller stars. The brightest star/system in the night sky is Sirius. Its actually one of the closest system to ours, and it's constantly moving closer.
> 
> Sorry... I just really love astronomy.  ;w;
> 
> ...



Yes sorry >c<
ALSO EVERYBODY, REMEMBER TO VOTE ON THE POLL ON PAGE 2!!
Thanks!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 23, 2015)

Twilight
Crescent
Venus
Mars
Solar
Nightime


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Altaira- Brightest star in Aquilia so two there 
Lyra, talitha, carina, mimosa

probably too late but meh


----------



## kayleee (Jul 23, 2015)

Polaris is the name of my cycling town, and Aurora is the mayor's name hehe


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 23, 2015)

Six votes for Polaris, one for Capella, and two for Cometia! *PLEASE VOTE ON THE POLL ON PAGE 2! THANK YOU!! *


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 24, 2015)

Reviving this thread!


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2015)

I voted for Polaris, but if you want more suggestions, I named my second town Starpass and it is astronomy/modern-themed. Probably not the greatest name, but it does give a little implication


----------



## Lissi Starlight (May 29, 2016)

Andromeda is the Largest Galaxy in our local Cluster of Galaxies~, it's also going to fuse with the Milky Way in 1-2 Billion Years!


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

Oh my god, okay, while we're on the topic of space themed towns, you have GOT to check out this AMAZING town this kid I know runs, he has a blog for it, it is the coolest thing I've ever seen

Fishburg
D.A.: 4600-4718-6634
http://terraformacnl.tumblr.com/

Basically like, his mayor is an astronaut who has founded this new colony "Fishburg" on an alien planet (the town), and all the residents are trying to make their lives there because, space, and like, his entire town looks like an alien planet because of his paths and QR codes and like, he didn't hack any of it but it looks so cool 

I nerd out about this town because it's what I dreamed my town of Nowhere would be, he runs this blog entirely in character and has this massive storyline about the progress of terraforming Fishburg (which, terraforming is where you take an inhospitable planet and make it liveable, like what we'll someday do with Mars, that kind of thing) 

I don't want to steal your thunder here I just wanted to share because I think it's the COOLEST THING and I think you'd enjoy visiting it because it's totally neat, especially if you like space! ! ! ! !!


----------

